# موضوع للنقاش - هل السيفتي في الشركة مهم بدرجه كبيرة ؟



## نبض البريمي (17 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]أن الأمن أو السلامه في الشركة مهمة جدا خصوصا في مجال الهندسة . وكثير من الإرشادات والتعليمات تمر علينا سوا كان في الدراسة أو في مكان العمل ولكن للأسف الكثير منا يهملها ولم يدرك انها لصالحه أولا وللآخرين . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كثير من الناس من تعرضت حياتهم للهلاك أو عرضوا الآخرين معهم بسبب عدم تقيدهم لشروط المتبعة الخاصة بالسلامة .. قد سمعنا الوفيات التي تحدث في الشركات و الإصابات ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا نستغرب عندما نسمع شاب حصل على وظيفة وخلال الشهر الأول تم طرده من الشركة .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا نستغرب عندما نسمع عن شاب قد أصيب اصابه تمنعه من العمل لاحقا .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل ذلك يتعلق في موضوع الأمن والسلامة .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إن الشركات تقوم بكل الجهود لكي تمنع الإصابات والحوادث وفي نفس الوقت الشخص يعلم بخطورة المعدات التي يتعامل معاها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويعلم بالنتائج السيئة التي سوف يجنيها ولكن رغم ذلك يقع في المحظور .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السلامه في الشركة أمر ليس معقد فقط أتبع ارشادات وكن مع النظام وتكن امن ان شاء الله .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]موضوع للنقاش[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 1 – هل السيفتي في الشركة مهم بدرجه كبيرة ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2 – هل مرت لك حادثه خطرة أو اصابه أو شاهدت أو سمعت وما هي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3 – كيف يجنب الشخص نفسة من الإصابة السهله أو الخطرة ؟ [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4 – ما هي الاشياء التي يجب ان لا نستهين فيها ؟ [/FONT]​


----------



## نبض البريمي (17 يناير 2013)

غريبه ما أحد يبي يتلكم في الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## م / محمد احمد رضا (18 يناير 2013)

صدقت فالموضوع هام جدا خاصة وضع ااشركات في سوق العمل سئ جدا من ناحية السلامة بسبب ضعف الرقابة من الاجهزة الرقابية من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى رغبة الشركات في تخفيض التكاليف 
وهناك حوادث كثيرة رايتها بحكم عملي في مجال الصرف الصحي والمياه منها حادثة حصلت قبل ثلاث سنوات حيث كانت الشركة تقوم بالحفر بعمق 10م لتركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2000ملم وكان على عمق 2 م غرفة محابس للمياه حين انهارت وراح ضحيتها 3 عمال رحمهم الله تعالى


----------



## نبض البريمي (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المشاركه 

نريد تفاعل من الجميع افيدونا ..


----------



## مهاجر (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

تم نقل الموضوع للمكان المناسب


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2013)

اختى الكريمة بارك الله فيكى 

لا احد يختلف على اهمية السلامة فى مواقع العمل لكن المقاييس غير عند اصحاب الاعمال و العمال و المشرعين

لذلك موضوع ثقافة السلامة تحتاج الكثير من العمل ليعلم العامل ان سلامتة مهمة و تحتاج الى منظور بطريقة غير تقليدية (الفهلوة مبتنفعشى الايام دى) لذلك يأتى دور متخصصى المجال

تحياتى


----------



## kersafety (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعاً..

أختي العزيزة .. بالنسبة لأسئلة التي تبحثين عن إجابتها .. سأجيب على السؤال الأول فقط بسبب أهميتة وكذلك ضيق الوقت:

***.أهمية السلامة: للسلامة أهمية يغفل عنها الكثير من الأشخاص على المستوى اللإداري أو الفني بسبب وجود نقص في المعلومات أو التدريب أو بشكل أعم بسبب وجود ثقافة سلامة سلبية في بيئة العمل مما يتسبب في حدوث الخسائر البشرية أو المادية وما يترتب علية من مسائلات قانونية:

** سبب أهمية السلامة تختزل في ثلاثة عناوين رئيسية:
1.اهمها السبب الأخلاقي(Moral)
2.السبب القانوني(Legal)
3.السبب الإقتصادي(Financial)

أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة... 

مع تحياتي,,

خليل

مملكة البحرين


----------

